# CA finish with a craft foam applicator



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

I've recently been experimenting using craft foam as an applicator for my CA. Although it does absorb much less CA than the paper towels do, I find that it will "smoke" as well, but not as much. Are other folks having issues with the CA curing on the foam applicator, or is this par for the course? Are there any brads or sources that have not done this? Thanks!


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 8, 2015)

I use the foam from Wal-Mart..If it smokes its not the right kind. It will react to fast. 
Brian


----------



## BJohn (Jul 8, 2015)

I have read another thread about using the foam to apply CA. I have always used paper towels.

Since my memory has failed me and if I may ask what is the benefit to using the foam? Smoother application, uses less CA ?


----------



## Warren White (Jul 8, 2015)

*My experience with Craft Foam*

I have been trying Craft Foam for a while now, and my observations are mixed enough that I am going back to paper towels.

On large projects (large for me,  that is...nothing like a bowl or anything) I found it led to uneven application.  The other issue was that I found it hard to see the place on the Foam that I had used because it doesn't absorb.  Consequently I used a place twice, and it was on two subsequent turnings (one right after the other).  Part of the foam came off and stuck to the project and I had to carefully turn the defect off.  On paper towels, it is easy to see the application point on the towel and avoid it.

I bought mine at Joanne Fabric and I don't see any smoking, but i always use strong dust collection while sanding and using CA.

I am going back to the low tech paper towel application.

I hope this helps.

Warren


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 8, 2015)

These foam sheets from Micheal's work great.

Les


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, Les! Do you know the part or stock number? I can't quite make things out from that low-res image.



rd_ab_penman said:


> These foam sheets from Micheal's work great.
> 
> Les


----------



## Mike8850 (Jul 8, 2015)

I pick mine up at the dollar store and have had great results.
I have more working time and no smoking.
Mike


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 8, 2015)

Try nitrile gloves.  I've had great results using these.  Cut the one finger off the glove and put it on your forefinger.  At slow speed, apply a small drop of thin CA to your forefinger (the one with the nitrile) and apply to your blank with a fast back and forth motion until the nitrile just starts to grab (usually pretty fast).  Apply subsequent coats in the same way.  After about 5 or six thin coats, I switch to medium CA and apply several coats the same way.   I don't use accelerator.   When done I walk away for about 15 minutes, and when I come back the CA is dry.  I then wet MM through 12,000 starting with black, dry the blanks with a paper towel, trim excess CA off of the ends and assemble.  I've had no problems with gassing off issues affecting the plating.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

I've got some nitrile gloves in the shop. I'm definitely going to give that a try. Thanks, John! :biggrin:



BURLMAN said:


> Try nitrile gloves.  I've had great results using these.  Cut the one finger off the glove and put it on your forefinger.  At slow speed, apply a small drop of thin CA to your forefinger (the one with the nitrile) and apply to your blank with a fast back and forth motion until the nitrile just starts to grab (usually pretty fast).  Apply subsequent coats in the same way.  After about 5 or six thin coats, I switch to medium CA and apply several coats the same way.   I don't use accelerator.   When done I walk away for about 15 minutes, and when I come back the CA is dry.  I then wet MM through 12,000 starting with black, dry the blanks with a paper towel, trim excess CA off of the ends and assemble.  I've had no problems with gassing off issues affecting the plating.


----------



## BJohn (Jul 8, 2015)

Other then the less fumes (smoke) what is the benefit to using the foam. 

Does it create a smoother finish (which means less sanding?

By the foam not absorbing the CA are there less coats applied which means saving a small amount of CA?

If my memory serves me correctly I have seen on videos and been told if the paper towel doesn't smoke it is the wrong kind of towel. (Now my memory may have that reversed.)

I have always used the paper towel method. And where I work we sell many types of paper towel and are always receiving busted cases so they are free.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 8, 2015)

BJohn said:


> I have read another thread about using the foam to apply CA. I have always used paper towels.
> 
> Since my memory has failed me and if I may ask what is the benefit to using the foam? Smoother application, uses less CA ?



Short ans: Yes and Yes.

Longer ans: I have noticed that I can leave a nice smooth surface, especially since the foam material does not accelerate the CA, resulting in a bit more time, more passes to smooth out the CA leaving little to no ridges behind.

The foam does not absorb CA. By comparison, the paper towel usually gets more CA than does the blank. I have observed noticeable lower levels of CA resupply purchase since my switch to foam.


----------



## BJohn (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Steve

I will have to give it a try.

While I am now from Arkansas I grew up in N.J. So I noticed your last name, By chance are you any kin to a Guzy family from New jersey.


----------



## VotTak (Jul 8, 2015)

I got mine from Michaels. Works fine. When I first try it I hated it, as I used paper towel before and thought that paper towel is better. After couple more retries I stopped using paper towels, now it is Craft foam only.


----------



## Dave S (Jul 8, 2015)

Mike 8850 was kind enough to bring me some of his craft foam on his last visit. I was having a hard time with every method I had tried, my wife who turn's with me sometimes, couldn't get any method to work for her. After the burning finger, melting the glove with paper towel, etc, I was ready to give up. In about 3 minutes he had us both applying a decent finish. I have no idea what brand he gave me, it looks like a few of half sheets and some cut down strips. It appears it will be enough for well over 100 pens. Easy, no fumes, no burning and it comes out really nice. THANKS MIKE.
Dave


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds promising! Boy, I really wish I knew what the foam was! 



Dave S said:


> Mike 8850 was kind enough to bring me some of his craft foam on his last visit. I was having a hard time with every method I had tried, my wife who turn's with me sometimes, couldn't get any method to work for her. After the burning finger, melting the glove with paper towel, etc, I was ready to give up. In about 3 minutes he had us both applying a decent finish. I have no idea what brand he gave me, it looks like a few of half sheets and some cut down strips. It appears it will be enough for well over 100 pens. Easy, no fumes, no burning and it comes out really nice. THANKS MIKE.
> Dave


----------



## jsolie (Jul 8, 2015)

I recently tried using some 2mm thick craft foam from Hobby Lobby.  It cost me maybe around 89 cents for a big sheet of it.  I cut out sections about 1 inch wide and maybe 4 inches long.  I will trim off the section at the end where I put my drop of CA after a few applications worth.

What I've found is that it gives me a longer work time, allowing for a more even coat of CA.  This translates to creating a smoother surface requiring much less sanding.  I also find that I'm using a fraction of the CA that I was using when using paper towels (both white and blue).  I haven't seen the white smoke since making this change.  I'm using Stick Fast thin and just started trying out the InstaBond CA finish that CSUSA sells.

I will use a quick aerosol blast from either the Hot Stuff NCF accelerator or the Stick Fast activator with either of the types of CA I use.  I'll use the accelerator 2 to 3 times while finishing a pen.  One of these blasts will be just before I stop the lathe to inspect the pen before starting with 400 grit sandpaper.

I don't think I will go back to using paper towels.  It's quicker applying the CA since I'm using fewer coats (less CA fumes in the garage), I'm using way less CA when I use the craft foam (less CA fumes in the garage), I don't have to move quite as fast since the CA doesn't start reacting almost immediately like with a paper towel (less CA fumes in the garage).  Before you get the wrong idea, I do wear a half-mask respirator along with my face shield when applying and accelerating CA.  The acetone accelerators tear me up pretty bad, so I have to gear up so I don't get whomped.

I think one important facet to this is using only a small amount of CA at a time.  I start with one drop, and might go a little more as things progress.  But no drizzling CA onto the spinning blank.



BJohn said:


> Other then the less fumes (smoke) what is the benefit to using the foam.
> 
> Does it create a smoother finish (which means less sanding?  YES
> 
> ...


----------



## diamundgem (Jul 8, 2015)

I use blue shop towels. Today one stuck to my finger and burned a blister before I could get it off


----------



## Brian G (Jul 8, 2015)

In addition to the advantages mentioned above, craft foam eliminated the disheartening discovery of a speck of white paper towel buried underneath multiple layers of CA, which improved the kind of language emanating from my shop.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 8, 2015)

Since using the foam I no longer use gloves, bags or tape on my fingers.

The CA seems to stay wet longer allowing me to turn up the lathe speed giving a smoother finish.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 8, 2015)

A bit off topic, but since I started using thin CA and BLO on a paper towel, I think it is the answer. Goes on smooth, and dries quickly. If a coat doesn't go on smooth, hold the paper towel on it, and it smooths out (from heat, I assume). I've gotten finishes this way that don't even require sanding. Just FWIW, and YMMV.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## BJohn (Jul 9, 2015)

My experience with BLO is that it does slightly and in some cases not so slightly will alter the color of the blank.

That is one thing that I do not like. Stopped using BLO a long time ago.

As for the foam I will pick some up and give it a try. The idea of less sanding interests me.


----------



## allmaclean (Oct 19, 2015)

Silly question. I remember reading somewhere about using wax paper to apply CA. Tried it today also using a stiffer piece of plastic covered paper to support and provide a little pressure. Seemed to work but not sure what I should expect to see. 
I am a total newbe and really tried CA finishing to fill in a small blemish on what otherwise was a beautiful blank.

Is this something you have tried?

Thanks


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 20, 2015)

allmaclean said:


> Silly question. I remember reading somewhere about using wax paper to apply CA. Tried it today also using a stiffer piece of plastic covered paper to support and provide a little pressure. Seemed to work but not sure what I should expect to see.
> I am a total newbe and really tried CA finishing to fill in a small blemish on what otherwise was a beautiful blank.
> 
> Is this something you have tried?
> ...




I prefer the blue shop paper towels. You can get them at auto stores or Walmart in the auto section. Cut them in strips. fold the edge about 1 inch and make my pass. Rip off and ready for the next pass. 

As far as things people have tried. You saw the foam thing from this thread. Some use those little plastic bags that all the kit parts come in. Stick your finger in and you are good to go. Done just throw it away. I have also used those nitrile rubber gloves. 5 fingers gives 5 applications. Just cut the fingers off. All you need is one finger to apply. 

Find a method that works for you. Happy turning.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

I found out that minwax (wet) + superglue (harbor freight cheap stuff) creates an exothermic reaction that gets hot enough to MELT those blue nitrile gloves from harbor freight, and possibly other brands as well.  Watch your reactions!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 20, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I found out that minwax (wet) + superglue (harbor freight cheap stuff) creates an exothermic reaction that gets hot enough to MELT those blue nitrile gloves from harbor freight, and possibly other brands as well.  Watch your reactions!



I know you put this warning for others to see but I will add to that. There are different type nitrile gloves. I know nothing of what you speak but if you seen this first hand then it has merit. 

I myself never did use any oils with CA. Waste of time in my opinion. I think people just play with the CA too long when applying. 2 swipes back and forth and walk away. It is self leveling. No need to have that perfect finish the first few coats. 

Now if you want to talk heat then a warning should be mentioned that any oily rags or paper towels can combust. This also goes for CA. Some towels it is worst than others. Beware.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 20, 2015)

As a follow up, I did find a brand of craft foam that works for me quite well and doesn't smoke during application. (Well, it does if you use TOO much CA!) It's the Creatology brand found at Michael's. I use the white sheets cut into strips, that way I can easily see if I have any impurities or contaminants on my applicator, or if any colorant (like with dyed woods) or what have you is coming off of the blank. I've CA'd many pens with these applicators and they have become my go-to applicator of choice. YMMV


----------



## TonyL (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought the brand that WM sells because I just happened to be there. I used it with BSI Insta-flex and with EZ Bond (thin and medium) and it did not smoke. If anyone is interested, I will report the brand.


----------



## DonWood (Oct 28, 2015)

*Applying CA with foam*

I use the foam craft sticks from Michaels and they work great and already cut so size so it saves some work.


----------



## miamited (Apr 19, 2016)

How thick is the craft foam? Anyone have item numbers from Joannes, Michaels, or Kmart?
Thanks.


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 19, 2016)

miamited said:


> How thick is the craft foam? Anyone have item numbers from Joannes, Michaels, or Kmart?
> Thanks.



This is what I use. I get it from Michael's.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 19, 2016)

The one I use is 2mm thick, and about the same size as the pic posted by Roger.


----------

